# Un error en el diccionario de WordReference



## Omaredava

¿Por qué me encuentro ejemplos como este, que no traducen lo que dice la oración en wordreference?



He was hungry, so he ate some food. El estuvo comiendo toda la tarde. Estaba muerto de hambre. Él tuvo hambre toda la tarde. El tenía mucha hambre, por eso comió toda la tarde.


----------



## Áristos

Muy buena pregunta. Me llevo preguntando lo mismo mucho tiempo desde que se creó el diccionario propio de WR.
La mayor parte del diccionario es fantástica, pero hay muchas cosas que no tienen coherencia, otras son confusas y otras directamente son una chapuza.


----------



## Omaredava

Áristos said:


> Muy buena pregunta. Me llevo preguntando lo mismo mucho tiempo desde que se creó el diccionario propio de WR.
> La mayor parte del diccionario es fantástica, pero hay muchas cosas que no tienen coherencia, otras son confusas y otras directamente son una chapuza.



 Pues gracias por contestar, solo quería saber si había un motivo que no conociese. Siempre hay que estar con la mente abierta, aunque lo que me parecía: " es que fuese un error". La verdad me parece la mejor fuente para aprender gratis en internet "aunque me genere dudas". Lo cual es duro aveces, porque uno quiere saber que lo que aprende, lo aprende bien.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Gracias por sus comentarios, Áristos y Omaredava (por cierto, bienvenido).

El error lo puedes reportar con el administrador del sitio, Omar, si das clic en este enlace Is something important missing? Report an error or suggest an improvement, el cual te aparecerá una vez que vuelvas a hacer tu búsqueda y se te muestre nuevamente el error.

Gracias por ayudarnos a mejorar los foros y los diccionarios.

Un saludo.


----------



## cesarduck

Yo creo que wordreference no da traducciones literarias porque si esto pasara, no aprenderíamos correctamente. Otra cosa que comento en lo personal, es que cada uno de nosotros tiene que tener bases ya sea del inglés o el español y razonar cada una de las dudas que se presentan, porque de lo contrario no nos entenderíamos los unos con los otros.

Yo siempre que consulto el diccionario o el foro de WR aclara mis dudas, pero no por eso creo en TODOS y cada uno de los posts que hacen los foreros.


----------



## Áristos

cesarduck said:


> Yo creo que wordreference no da traducciones literarias porque si esto pasara, no aprenderíamos correctamente. Otra cosa que comento en lo personal, es que cada uno de nosotros tiene que tener bases ya sea del inglés o el español y razonar cada una de las dudas que se presentan, porque de lo contrario no nos entenderíamos los unos con los otros.
> 
> Yo siempre que consulto el diccionario o el foro de WR aclara mis dudas, pero no por eso creo en TODOS y cada uno de los posts que hacen los foreros.



Compañero, aquí no se hablaba de los posts de los foreros. Se hablaba de los resultados de búsqueda que nos aporta el diccionario de WR y éste sí debería ser fiable al 100%.
Por supuesto que cualquier diccionario puede tener errores, y más uno realizado por la comunidad de este foro. El problema viene cuando detectas un error, usas el enlace que menciona JeSuisSnob más arriba y, o bien no te prestan atención, o bien tardan meses y meses en corregirlo y tienes que reportarlo hasta 3 o 4 veces (me ha pasado) para que te crean finalmente y lo modifiquen.

Además, casos similares al que nos proponía Omaredava aparecen en casi todas las entradas del diccionario que contienen frases de ejemplo. Con una determinada palabra o expresión en inglés aparecen a la derecha numerosas frases en español que usan esa palabra o expresión pero que no son la traducción de la frase que se daba en ingles. Si no son la traducción de la frase, pues que no aparezca justo a la derecha como si lo fuese; eso lleva a confusión. 

Saludos.


----------



## jann

The example sentences are not necessarily intended to be translations of each other.

This is very clear in some dictionary entries, where the example sentences given in the two languages bear no resemblence whatsover except for the fact that they both illustrate a usage of the term from that entry... or where sample sentences exist for only one language.

Other times, people actually did translate existing examples from one language to the other, so the examples are well-matched (and hopefully well-translated!).

Yet other times, people wrote similar (but not identical) examples in both languages... and these are unfortunately very confusing, because they seem at first glance to be bad translations. 

See also Sample sentences in the dictionary


----------



## cesarduck

Áristos said:


> Compañero, aquí no se hablaba de los posts de los foreros. Se hablaba de los resultados de búsqueda que nos aporta el diccionario de WR y éste sí debería ser fiable al 100%.



por eso hice esta aclaración; " Yo siempre que consulto *el diccionario o el foro de WR* aclara mis dudas " y no quiero decir que no tengan razón incluso a mi me llega a suceder que aveces las traducciones están realizadas con Español (de España) y se me complica. Ya que no presten atención a corregir las peticiones es otra cosa...


----------



## mkellogg

I was a bit confused by this. They seemed to be examples for the word "hungry", but they were actually examples for "was".  I've gone and asked for a change so that the English example sentence uses something other than "hungry", a word that doesn't translate to Spanish easily.   You should see the update to the dictionary within a month or so.


----------

